# Galveston Bay Questions



## Captin.kid (Oct 11, 2004)

Hello All,

I know the places to go offshore but am lost as to where to go in the bay. I plan on dropping in at teakwood Sunday around 12:00pm or so to do some bay fishing been to rough to go offshore. but want to fish and run boat. Can you point me at what is hot on now and where some good places to go are? I thank you for any help..


----------



## Copzilla (May 21, 2004)

Geez! Asking someone for their honey hole spots is like asking to kiss their girlfriend! Upper West Bay is producing, but just cruise out and find protected areas around North and South Deer island and wet a line, watch those around you, ask the guys at the Marina if there's any good reports, etc.

See, when you want to date a lady, you don't walk up to her and immediately ask for sexual favors... You dance with her, you dine her, you kiss her goodnight and then you call her on the phone... After some time, you get further and further along... Same with fishing, and schmoozing for information. Little at a time, big guy!


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*West*

My advice for someone unfamiliar with that area is to follow the channel out of Teakwood to the intercoastal, go west on the intercoastal until you get to the split at north deer and go between N & S Deer down the old intercoastal. Go due west until you see other boats.

Set your self up a drift behind some of them and grind out with touts fished slow on the bottom.

The boats will be concentrated around the streaks of off colored water. That seems to be where some fish are.

Don't get excited, don't get upset, be courteous and bring a lot of patience with you.

There are many boats out there and with the crowds comes friction.

There is a good chance that you will catch a few fish. Be grateful for what you can get and

thank God for opportunity. 

M


----------



## Captin.kid (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks,
I was not expecting any honey holes  spend most of my time offshore. just want to get some fish and did not have a clue what was running the bays. My boat will not let me run the flats like I am sure most if not all of your hone holes are. I have run the ICW around deer island before got some nice flounder there and a few reds. I will be happy to be on the water. Well thanks for the help go to get ready to go.. If you need any help in the bluewater side let me know I will throw ya a bone.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

There are a few honey holes in West bay but none of them are secret. I live on West Bay I know. If you went fishing today before reading this, all I have to say is "was it windy" heck ya it's windy. I was looking forward to go fishing today but at 4 am when I opened the back door and it took some force to close it again I made some calls and called my buds off for the day. If you want some of these so called secret spots send me a message and I'll put you on the fish.

J.D.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

JohnD...I don't want any "spots" but I would like to know the shallowest you can find specks and reds at this time of the year? I am used to fishing the flats behind the State Park during the hot months. Now, at this time of the year...I am finding nearly ZERO when I dfrift back there. I usually don't get there until 9 a.m. and have to leave by 3 or 4p.m. ...so maybe I'm just there at the wrong times. I mostly fish during the week , so there are not too many guys on the water near me. Any thoughts??? RichG


----------



## SunRay (May 21, 2004)

Johnd: My question is - Is it STILL windy and how low is the water? I was planning a trip to West Bay for Monday - but since I still have not put the prop back on my boat following the necessary repairs after my last low water trip to West Bay I just thought I'd ask before I go.

The paper shows N 15 - 20 kts basically since Friday - has it been that much wind? If so - I think my decision is made and I won't be running down there Monday.

Thanks,

Ray


----------



## Copzilla (May 21, 2004)

richg99 said:


> JohnD...I don't want any "spots" but I would like to know the shallowest you can find specks and reds at this time of the year? I am used to fishing the flats behind the State Park during the hot months. Now, at this time of the year...I am finding nearly ZERO when I dfrift back there. I usually don't get there until 9 a.m. and have to leave by 3 or 4p.m. ...so maybe I'm just there at the wrong times. I mostly fish during the week , so there are not too many guys on the water near me. Any thoughts??? RichG


 You can find specks and reds in a foot and a half this time of year. I like fishing afternoons, high noon and later, when the sun warms up the flats. Reds start digging crabs, you can see the mud plumes, and you can catch 'em all afternoon.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Get a Hook Setter (or whatever it is currently called) map. Look for the large "S" under January and February and fish those spots. Chances are you may have to get out of your boat and wade.


----------



## Captin.kid (Oct 11, 2004)

WEll guys,
Thought it would be a little rought in the bay so I will hold.... JohnD Thanks will shoot you a pm also If you ever want to go get some snapper let me know.. I got the boat to do it and other.. Maby we can pass off some good spots... you go a pm
Thanks


----------



## bburge (Aug 5, 2004)

I was at Sea Isle this morning. Wind was up, but wouldn't have been that bad if it wasn't so blame cold. We left about 2:00pm, wind was down to 10kts and it was warming up. Bay looked flatter than I expected when we went over the causeway. The next couple of days should be good if the wind comes around a little and the sun stays out.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

It's 44 degrees this Monday morning with the wind NE @10 and barometer30.48(high)
Low tide West Bay 7:30am then incoming. It's pretty cold this morning folks.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Sorry I did not respond sooner. Just got back on this morning. This morning [0730] the winds are about 8 from the Northeast. richg99 if you are talking about Dana's this time of year it is off and on. I found that the the fish move out into West bay between 5-6' and move down towards the Deer Islands. The fish follow the bait and when it gets cold they like to get into the warm mud at these depths along with the bait. When the weather is warm for about 4-5 days the trout [big ones] will move back into the coves. I only know of one 6' hole in Dana's and it has not produced for me during the cold days but will turn on if it has been warm for a few. If the water is gin clear do not waste your time. I have had a few day's in Dana's when the water was gin clear accept one area. The water was a little off color and the fish were there. Almost every cast and all trout over 20". Sometimes the trout will not be there and all I seem to be able to catch is Red's. I'm not a Red's fan and they all get released. Not that I mind catching them, but I'm looking for the Trout [to hard to clean with little meat]. At the end of January if fishing holds out like it has the past few years, the Trout will move close to North Deer Island in about 3.7' on my depth finder and blood red will be the color of choice. This year though has been the pits. It has been nothing like the past. The bay is now open to the oyster boats and they are building the new bridge. If anything I will blame it on the oystering. The changes from last year; Oystering, Geo-tubes on the coves was completed, the rock wall around North Deer Island was completed, and condtruction of the bridge. I have two spots that have been very productive for the last five years and this year not one fish. One of the spots is 2' shallower since the geo-tubes were put in. This small cove was completley destroyed as far as fishing. The tubes are a good thing but is a good example of how small changes can effect the eco-system.


----------



## Blackbelt (Dec 21, 2004)

Capt.kid,


Fisrt thing I would have to ask, is what type of fishing do you want to do ?

Seems you have an offshore boat, and it may take a little bit of water to float it.? Watch out in WEST BAY ! props and reef don't mix !

From the causeway bridge you can get to quite a few different places for different type of fishing. Greens / Mecom is not far, drift with 100 other boats, or go to the other side of bay 'South shoreline' and you can drift / wade some of the coves. Offats Bayou can be really good in the coldest weather, M51 - let it sink for a 6 - 8 count and then work it. 

Sea Wolf park is under the causeway bridge bridge, right by Texas City area.
Pelican Island area is sometimes good area to wade when the tide is moving. 


Moses Lake can be a good time, for flounder, trout and reds. Probably wont hang any trophy's but can be some fish in the box. There are some nice deep holes, one by the sunken barge - another in the far back (NE?) corner.

Dollar Point is close by and usually is productive, still to me you really need some tide movement. You can wade a lot of that area along the levee cuz there can be some nice trout in there.

San Luis Pass is normally a good choice as there are many different areas to fish. The Rooster Collins flats have produced many a nice stringer of trout and reds on a good incoing tide. Great under the full moon, with a good tide. Careful wading any area by SLP there are many guts that can have a strong tide going through them. I don't swim as good as the fish.
Cols Pass is one of my favorites for reds and flounder. There are some excellent back areas holding a lot of mud, but are shallloooowww.
Bird Island which you can wade different areas, or work the channels as the tide moves, I think it's best on an incoming tide.
Also can anchor up at the SLP bridge, can hook into some nice reds or maybe a shark, whatever.

Probably didn't provide any specifics but maybe you could choose the general areas you can concentrate on.

Just like going offshore it takes a lot of time to become familiar with the pattern. Have been stretching my 22' Blue Wave into the gulf, up to 40 miles but it still doesn't get me out to where I want to go. So I split my time between looking for deep blu water and wading the flats.

Maybe I will see you on the water some time, or we could hook up and make trip. Boat is the 'Matagorda Blues'.

Information on Matagorda is a whole nother conversation.

Paul


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Johnd....yes, Dana's is one cove I usually have had fun with in the Spring and Summer, but almost zilch so far this Fall/Winter. I HAVE been fishing the clearer water.. That is obviously a mistake on my part. I've also tried to fish shallower water ( there is plenty of shallow water in those coves at this time of the year! ). 

I'll start looking for dirtier water patches; fish somewaht deeper than I have been; get my big butt out of the boat; and try to find some fish again. If you see a 16 ft El Pescador bouncing around over there one of these days, it is probably me...since I haven't seen another EP ( in that size ) in many years. Thanks for all of your help. 

p.s. Also, I'd be VERY happy just catching reds. I CPR almost everything, anyhow.
RichG TX


----------



## Captin.kid (Oct 11, 2004)

thanks


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

You must of fished Dana's on a bad day because I raked them in this last Fall. You must of showed up after I left. Seriously, the cove is full of fish in the fall. I have even watched the guides in the cove not catch anything when I had a box full. They seem to anchor their boats in the same area all the time and wade the same area's from there. The fish are not always in the same area of the cove. The cove is a good example of the 90-10 rule. I will catch fish in one area of the cove for a couple of days and then nothing. Thinking that there are not any fish in the cove I will find them in another area and then they will be there for a while. Some days you can limit out and others you will have a fair day and then I will go a week without a fish from Dana's. When the bait is moving up and down the South shoreline they will sometimes stack up in Dana's, you can then have a field day. The cove is somtimes like a giant bait trap and the fish are just licking their chops waiting. Right now though I will consentrate my fishing out in the middle Between my house [Starvation] and the Deer Islands. I will look for the drop offs of course but the honey holes will have 3' humps with deep water around them.

Can any of you who fish West Bay answer this question; why in the past four weeks have multible limits of Trout come from the far South end of Confederate Reefand I might add I have been catching some 23-25" Flounder their also? I know why, but I'm interested to see if others know why. I find a lot of people most of the time are fishing in West Bay due to the magnet effect and do not know why the fish are even there. The fish showed up in the area early this year. Normally they do not show up in this area in "quantity" until this time of year, January.

I moved over here from ABWF because nobody gives out any info. The so called secret spot theory.

J.D.


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

John D. - I have been fishing West Bay pretty hard the last 3-4 weeks and have found trout on pretty shallow water on Confederate. I have no idea why they are there, as this is my first year concentrating on West Bay. I can tell you they weren't there yesterday, though. But they were there last week. I have also put a few solid flounder in the boat from that area. So why are they there? Yesterday only got a few dinks and a red off confederate.


----------



## Blackbelt (Dec 21, 2004)

Johnd,Not absolutely sure about Confederate, but I might guess is that there is some nice mud / shell close to some deeper water. Since it has been colder earlier seems to me the fish would show up there earlier.

I try to plan most trips - find mud / shell and you should find fish....

? ? ?


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Nope and nope. I will send you guy's a PM. 

J.D.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

West Bay works like this; September through November the coves from Jamaca Beach to Confederate turn on. Don't forget Jones, Greens and Carauncua [spelling]. These are all good shallow water spots and are real good top-water spots early morning and lates evening. Around Thanksgiving after a couple of cold fronts the fish move out into the middle of the bay between Greens and Starvation. This year they did not because the oyster boats were right in this area. Now we know why the fish were there. In December the fish move towards the North Deer Island. Around January the fish move to the East of the Old Intercoastal around Confederate and somtimes work there way back down towards Starvation staying on the East side of the Old Intercoastal. On the warm sunny days this allows the trout to run up into the 2' flats around the coves this time of year and into February. Keep in mind why the fish are closer to Confederate vs staying down by Starvation. The coves are closer to the Old Intercoastal at the North end. But late January for some reason the trout will run over to the Northwest side of North Deer in about 3.7' of water and the color of choice will be blood red and strawberry/wht. The change to the blood red has already started. Come March all bets are off and the fish Scatter.

I can be more specific and why but I would be here all day writing.

J.D.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

JohnD...If I never catch another fish in West Bay, it has, none-the-less, been a pleasure "listening" to you. You must know tons of information about those areas, and, you are willing to share.

A rare and great quality these days.

I hope I can buy your lunch some day. RichG TX


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

I used to be one of those guy's who would come into the marina and see the people/guides with fish after fish and big ones. I was fishing with dead bait [pot-licking] and could not even catch a trout flounder or red. I was an expert in catching hardheads and croaker. The tide changed in 1981 when an old man took me fishing and showed me the correct way to fish to include why I was catching fish. There is no more asking where did you catch those with a reply "out in the bay". The bay is a very big place.

I married a girl who likes to fish. We fished so much it was cheaper to move to the Island. It is very rare that I go three days without fishing. I'm happy to help anyone catch fish. I really like putting people on fish who have not ever caught a limit. I have asked many a guide fishing questions and got nothing but talk. The best I get out of them is a particular bay system. This last year I had one get mad at me for giving up a fishing spot on a web page. I really do not know what the big deal was. He would not give me any fishing info. This last Novemebr I took off the whole month because it is the best for for fishing for me and on another web page I gave up some really good spots. To my surprise nobody showed up in these spots.

There are a few guides I know that will help you. I have a lot of respect for them. I send them personal emails to let them know where I'm catching fish and how. I listen to the 610 fishing report every Thur-Sunday. There are a few guides on there that give me the impression that they limit out everyday with their party's. I don't see it. I think I'm good but I have many day's when I don't even get a bite. I have days when I put up the lures and take out the cast net. I got one of these guides this last July and we fished eight hours and caught six small trout. My wife told me I new better, but I thought I might learn something new. I purchased a car from Sand Dollar, I'm still waiting for that guided fishing trip. It has been schedule four times and three of the four I was to call the guide the night before for a time and the place to meet. I had to leave a message and my call was never returned. When I finally got in contact with him days later there was always some excuse. I just quit calling. The guides are more interested in the corporate customers.

What started me on this? Oh well I should not get upset over a few bad apples.

Thanks,
J.D.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

*CONFEDERATE in the a.m*

hellow mr.johnd i may be heading to confederate in the late a.m any advice from you could help this will be my second time heading there i will be mainly drifting because my bro is a big wuss and wont wade thank you mr.johnd ​


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

johnd,

Do you really think the oyster botes are having that great of impact on the mid to upper bay this year? It seems they are concentrating mostly in the mid bay from green's and back to the east for about 2 miles...I really can't see the new bridge work affecting upper west? One theory is that the fish are heavily concentrated in the Galveston bay area right now due to the lack of fresh water run off over the last few months. In the last few years, the Houston/Galveston area has seen a lot of rain in October and November. I believe a consistent fresh water runoff off moves the fish who might reside in upper Galveston Bay and Trinity to upper West Galveston Bay. This was not the case this year. I always pray for heavy rains in late Oct/Nov in order for upper west to turn on! There also seems to be a lack of bait fish in upper west right now? Confed is hit or miss and with 100 botes in the area does not help! Water temp today was 49.8 in upper west! No bait either! On the other hand, the water temp was 55.4 on Offatt's...We grinded today wading and drifiting for 6 hours with no fish! See guys! No, I don't always catch fish! There, I admitted it. My first step to getting my sanity back lol...Though, I did learn more about Offatt's and the reef structure today! Johnd, shoot me an email. I'd like to learn more about the upper west coves! Especially the one on yo back yard! Maybe we can hook up? I know the pass like the back of my hand and that my friend can pay off big time April through Sept...

Tim Lopas
[email protected]

Ps. We hit east mata last sunday and caught 8 t. 3 r. and 1 flda...3 Biggest t, went 28", 25" and 23". All on corkies and mirrolures, ss line near some heavy osters and hogs...


----------



## Transport22 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Cudos to Johnd*

I have been reading the last several post by JohnD. I don't fish West Galveston much at all. I am a slow learner in East and West Matagorda, but having a ball at it.

Reading his post motivates me to try to understand the "why". Thanks for sharing your experiences. I hope to learn more by reading your post.

I would love to go fishing with you one day - either my boat or yours - to learn the "why"


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Angel, my bud that I called off yesterday because of winds went without me today. I was invited but needed to pick up the wife at Bush Airport this afternoon. Anyway, he called about 1400 and said that he did not get anything at Confederate today. But he did catch 8 trout all over 20" from 0900 to 1300. That's a pretty good day if you ask me. Where did he catch these trout; If you draw a staight line from Confederate to Greens Cut [This would be an old channel running to the Old Intercoastal from the new one] and then head that direction you will find a single marker pole about a 1/4 mile before you get to Greens Cut. My buddy was drifting from the pole. The why; He was drifting from gin clear water into off color water across the old channel from the marker. The fish were in the off colored water. It was my understanding that most of the bay was off color today and the North shoreline was clear. This makes for good ambushing and the off colored water is warmer next to the cooler water.

FishFinder, I do believe the boats have made a big difference. I also think that the influx of fresh water makes a difference on when they make the move into West Bay. After fishing in West Bay the last five years I have always gotten limits of trout from right where they have been all fall. If you have been watching them they are slowly making their way towards North Deer Island. They have been just raking the bottom. I have done well this year but not in the same places that I have caught them the last five years. I'm catching them in area's that I have not caught them before. The one big change is the oystering. The geo-tubes also have changed the bay system in that the way the current flows into the coves. I had a favorite cove that was the best. In the fall it held mulitudes of Flounder. This year it has filled in with sand due to the tubes. I have fished the cove anyway because there is still bait running through it but I have not caught a single fish from it not even a Flounder and I think it is due to the tide current change.

The oystering is changing the bottom. I do not know to what extent of the area the boats are going to cover or for how long. I do know that there are some lease markers between South Deer Island and the Causeway. There is a lot of oyster reefs between this two spots. I will call TPW tomorrow and find out the length of these leases.

J.D.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

johnd said:


> I will call TPW tomorrow and find out the length of these leases.
> 
> J.D.


John, according to Lance Robinson at TPWD, _*"There are no oyster leases in West Bay. In fact, Galveston Bay and East Bay are the only areas where oyster leases exist in Texas today. There are 43 leases in Texas (about 15 in East Bay and the rest in Galveston Bay*_*) and all are generally located from Eagle Point to Smith Point. Total acreage is about 2,100 acres."

*http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=12026

I've enjoyed reading your posts about this bay. I've only been fishing West Bay about 2 years and it's really a challenge and fun learning the patterns and new spots.

Bob


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

I called TPW last spring when the first boat showed. It has always been my understanding that there is no shrimping or oystering South of the Causeway. TPW informed me that it is now open to oystering. I counted fifteen boats out there the other day. I do not think that that many boats would be breaking the law. Besides what are all the cane poles with the orange flags on them. I thought these were lease markers.

J.D.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks Mr.johnd*

I Will Be Out In The Water Hopefully By 9:00 I Will Post Up A Report When I Return Thank You For The Reply Johnd


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*There are fewer fish*

because they were almost wiped out last year. The Oyster boats are not the problem. Those west bay fish stay in west bay and move from area to area with the weather changes and. There are other spots in west bay that have the same pattern from year to year but there are not very many fish. Its not science and those fish Johnd are refering to can be caught in any of them spots from November thru February depending on the weather. Fresh water has nothing to do with the trout in west bay. It will be good again in a year are two and all the boats will pile out there and wipe'em out again. Gater


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

copzilla

Saw two trout about 4 # caught in about 8 inches of water yesterday even in the wind but back up in greens lake.

Charlie


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm not sure about there being less fish, but sure seems like it. The rest of what Gator says I completely agree with. Rain doesn't affect W.Bay, and "why" are they there, because they are always there this time of year. Just like they move up shallow when it warms, and trout show in the surf in the summer, things are cyclical. It isn't rocket science.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

West Bay is the Hot Spot in the winter every year since I can remember, and no they are not always in the same spot. There is a long distance from not catching fish around Confederate one day to catching them at Greens Cut another. I have spent many hours fishing around North Deer Island looking for fish because I caught many fish there the previous day, and then at the end of the day on the way back to the house run into a mud hole in the Old Intercoastal in front of Starvation and limit out [this was the day I learned about mud streaks]. I have fished Confederate with out a bite and then run 200 yards over to the East end of North Deer Island fishing between two reefs and caught fish after fish in plain view of the twenty boats drifting Confederate. I have fished area's in West Bay for days and caught fish and then nothing. I run into Offats and find them in gin clear water over 20' deep. Yea, there are a lot of fish in West Bay but when and where. So if the salinity of the water has nothing to do with the fish in West Bay why do the trout and redfish migrate to West Bay in the winter. There are other bay systems that are just as shallow. This year most of the action was in East Bay till just before Christmas. I have been waiting for West Bay to turn on. I have not caught as many fish this year in West Bay as previous years. Why, if it has nothing to do with the oystering. I do not believe that the oyster boat reduced the fish population but I do believe it changed their movements. The fish are following the bait and the tides. Last year I caught fish behind the house all winter. This winter it has been slow to nothing. What was with the Flouder run this year, when was it? I limited out a few times in Moses but they never turned on around Pelican this year as in the past years. 
J.D.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Johnd*

its because the vast majority of the fish you catch in west bay in the winter time are fish that stay in the canals (Tiki, Sea Isle, Jamacia ect... and marshes around west bay in the summer time. They follow the bait migration in the fall and take up residence in west bay and stay there until the bait starts to move back in the spring. These schools will stay put for years and repeat the cycle year after year. It is not uncommon for entire schools to be depleted and its happened in west bay before and will happen again. It takes a year or so for them to rebound. This pattern as been around for many, many years, its only been the last 4 or 5 years that people have taken advantage of it. Last year on many weekends I counted well in excess of a hundred boats in the north deer island greens area. When the fish are feeding and there are that many folks catching them, you can put a dent in a school in a hurry. As far as fresh water goes, you have to have like a zillion year flood for fresh water to have an effect on west bay. Typically in a situation like Allision when you have that much runoff up north the fish in east bay and trinity bay are pushed south as far as the jetties and beach front or the west side of upper Galveston bay, but you never see them in west bay. Gater


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Well put Gater, and I don't think trout and reds "migrate" ,like salmon or birds, to West Bay. I don't think come from Trinity and E. bay to winter in West. They are already there like Gater said. Animals for the most part are predictable, as well as humans, and nature is cyclical.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Well, I live on a canal and I wished I new where the fish are in the Summer that you are talking about. I fish a tournament every May "West Bay Oilfield Trash Saltwater Fishing Tournament" and if the fish were in the canals I would clean up every year. Although I have placed in the top three places the last four years out of five. Last year we had over 240 entrants. I don't mind inviting you down to show me how to catch these fish in the canal. Deke has been to my house. West Bay is dead come Summer. During the summer months I have to travel to offats and far West Bay to find any fish. That does not mean I don't catch fish in West Bay in the Summer, it just means I can't find them in quantity. Since you think the fish never leave the West Bay complex answer this one. The past couple of years we have put piggy perch traps off my dock for pot-licking. The traps can have fifty piggies in them in about an hour. So why this last summer did we not have a single piggy in the traps? We also have fish kills in some of the canals every year but this last year we did not have any but we had one of the largest hatches that I have seen. Every March we have a large Menhaden hatch, this year we had two, another one this last fall, why? After the hatches we watch the Menhaden in the canals grow, and as they grow they become fewer because the trout are feasting on them. After the hatches you can catch hundreds of 12-14" Trout all night long on DOA Shrimp, but very few keepers. I alway's catch the larger trout in the morning and late evening with top-water's. Deke caught Trout off my dock one morning with a top-water. Now when I fish the dock lights in Offats or around Tiki at night we seem to get more keepers. I think this is because these areas are closer to open water.

TPW say that the Trout and Reds will venture as far as 5-7 miles from where they were born. That would put these fish from the Deer Islands in Boliver, East Bay, Moses. Now that I mentioned Moses, that bay system is small and this year I slamed the trout along with the Reds and Flounder. I have been fishing Moses longer than West Bay. When the wind is howling the lake will fill up with boats. I have not known a slow winter in the lake. Come summer Moses slows down as well with the acception of the gate at night and the deep hole at the end of July when the Big Reds move in. But Dollar point turns on. This is another good place to fish at night with lights in July.

Gator, I'll be glad to send you the info for the oilfield tournament. Fifty bucks, you eat for free and everyone wins at least two door prizes. This year it is May 20 and 21. My wife is on my team and she carried us into the money last year.

I hope this does not sound like I'm bragging becuase *I do not catch fish everytime* I go out. But I do fish a lot. I'm addicted.

J.D.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Can guides fish in the oilfield tournament?


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

*Gater*

Is the fishing better in West Bay in the winter or East Bay? If it is West Bay is that because there are more canals for the fish to come from?


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

No guides allowed.

Good one Sow Trout, I guess there are more canals in West Bay. 

J.D.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Gater probably wouldn't be elgible for the oilfield tournament.


----------



## Copzilla (May 21, 2004)

johnd said:


> Well, I live on a canal and I wished I new where the fish are in the Summer that you are talking about.


Oh dear GOD, I have SMOKED the trout on the canals during the summer.

My pop had a place in Jamaica Beach on a canal that was really deep, 10-12 feet in spots, and I could catch a few at night without even trying hard, just pitching assassins to the lights for an hour or two. June, July, August... Nice eating trout too, 18-23" common. And if the bay was blown out, even better, the trout would shelter up. Caught 5 lb reds, flounder, sheephead, all manner of fish. One morning I took a friend down there, we woke up early and the weather was awful, wind was howling, bay was soup, so didn't even get the boat wet, we fished the canal and blew 'em out of the water.

Last summer stayed at a friends house, watched literally limits of monster trout swimming around lights at night toward the end of the canal there in about 4 feet of water, you could see them, HUGE just cruising around, threw everything in the tackle box and they wouldn't eat. I bet they would have destroyed a free-lined shrimp, but I didn't feel like screwing with live bait, just enjoyed watching them.

My wife was trapping live bait in that canal, piggies, mullet, and there were a lot of fingerling flounder she was getting - and very carefully replacing, of course. Cute little guys about 2 inches long. They had spawned up there.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

I too have the big trout, redfish and the small finger flounder. I have two underwater lights, and three flood lights that you can fish or watch the fish all night long. I have caught 25"+ trout behind the house, but they are not there all of the time. The 14" are there all of the time. As I posted before you can catch hundreds all summer long.

The secret is out, I thought I would be able to keep the canals a big secret and I now I realize how much gas I was wasting when this hole time the fish were right be hind the house.

I will have to admit that I have never been in the Jamaica beach canal system. I assumed the fishing there was the same as Spanish Grant and Pirates Cove. I will have to put that on my adventures this Spring and Summer. So when is the best time to fish your canals? It must be better since it is closer to SLP.

For any of you who whish to fish the Spanish Grant canal system at night I will leave the lights on for you when I go to bed. The under water lights come on at dark and stay on. I turn the flood lights on when I'm fishing or other people are fishing in my lights from their boat.

I mainly fish the lights at night with the kids and I run into a lot of people that will come out and try and chase us off. One tactic is to turn their lights off if the yelling does not work. I just move to the next house. I just do not understand what the problem is [Its my water and my fish]. I have people tie up to my dock to stay in the lights but as long as they are not walking on my dock or property I don't care. It's nice sometimes to sit on the porch in the Summer drinking icetea and watching people fish our lights. As a courtesy When I'm fishing the canals at night I will not approach a house if someone is fishing off their dock. I will move on down the canal.

I will say this, The boat is coming out of the boat house and onto the trailer this Summer. I will spend most of my time in the surf when it is flat and the rest in Trinity and East Bay. Apparently I have fished out West Bay and I need to start on the other bay systems.

All kidding aside I give,
J.D.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Johnd*

If you live in Spanish Grant it may have something to do with how far it is away from open water and the shallow cove out in front. Typically the canals in these water front communities are loaded with fish in the summer. It's funny you mentioned shad and piggies, something I have noticed is that if you have a good early hatch of shad in the spring it pretty much determines how the fishing is going to be in the canals come summer time and west bay in the winter. I agree, last year we had very little bait in the canals and very few fish compared to the year before. When its good you can catch a limit standing on the pier behind the house at 5 in the afternoon. I have never messed with east bay in the winter but from what I'm told is that you can catch fish there in the winter as well. Send me some info on that oilfield tournament, my wife is about to set a limit on my tournament fishing but maybe I can sneak another one in. Gater


----------



## Copzilla (May 21, 2004)

johnd said:


> I will have to admit that I have never been in the Jamaica beach canal system. I assumed the fishing there was the same as Spanish Grant and Pirates Cove. I will have to put that on my adventures this Spring and Summer. So when is the best time to fish your canals? It must be better since it is closer to SLP.


I think each particular canal is different, depending on depth, but the deep canal we were on really didn't get going until May, and it lasted until August. Summer was the best time, unless there were tons of renters there, in which case you could forget it.

I tried the main canal into JB a few times and didn't do any damage, but the side canals get smoking hot.


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

richg99 said:


> JohnD...If I never catch another fish in West Bay, it has, none-the-less, been a pleasure "listening" to you. You must know tons of information about those areas, and, you are willing to share.
> 
> A rare and great quality these days.
> 
> I hope I can buy your lunch some day. RichG TX


DITTO!

Glad you found this site and I hope you stick around!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hey Johnd. I really enjoyed reading this thread. Tell me a little about Dana's. I've caught fish in Karankawa cove and Maggie's, but only fished Dana's once. Is there a pipe or barrier in the back of it that separates a flat from like a 5ft drop? Anyway give us some tips on what parts of Dana's you prefer.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Dana's is of course just South of Pirates, and it is surounded by geo tubes. I fish from a boat and come in from the bay. There is a small channel that runs staight down into the cove from the entrance from the bay. Coming into the cove looking to the left it will get shallow fairly quickly, to the right it will stay 3-4' depending on the tide until you reach the channel drop-off marked by some PVC pipes [I assume the guides put the poles up for their customers to mark the drop off when waiding. They can cast to the drop off without waliking up to it]. There are two pipes in line so you have a good Idea of the drop-off line. If you run to the end of the channel it will shallow up just before you hit a line of geo-tubes heading North and South. The South end is usually under water. At the end of the South end of the tube they will zig-zag. In the front of the tube [West side] there is a drop-off. Sometimes you can limit out just on the side of these tubes. There is just a thin ditch 4-5' on the side of them, and then back up to about two feet. I cast right down the side in them. I have my best luck in the fall drifting across the entire cove from 2' and across the channel until it gets shallow again. My favorite lure in the cove is plum/truese Redkiller and the bone diamond Redkiller. I will only use the Bone diamond eaarly in the morning or if the water is gin clear with mud streaks in the cove. I will not go into the cove if there is more than two boats in the cove. I like to think of it as first come first serve. I will also leave if boats start coming into the cove. If you are drifting most of them will come into the cove right down the middle channel across your drift. The right way to come into the cove with a boat is to stop at the entrance and see where the waders are if any, and other boats drifting. You can idle to either far side and start your drift across with the others or anchor your boat and wade fish. The guides like to anchor on the South shoreline and waid from there, this would be facing Jamaica Beach. This cove is one good spot to wade when the fish bunch up into one area of the cove. During the cold fronts I find that the cove goes dead. When we have about three straight days of warm weather like today it turns on again. I have caught some really big trout from here on top-waters. I have been in the cove and caught lots of 14" and I have been in here and caught many over 20". I think it was the first of December I had Mechelle follow me into the cove with her Bay Stealth and my buddy and I caught Reds, Flounder and eight Trout over 23". I had informed Mechelle to use the plum/truese. We also used plum/truese. After catching a few Reds and Flounder as well as mechelle was doing, we moved to the back of the cove from the entrance. Mechelle continued to fish the same area. The back of the cove had gin clear water and we were drifing across the channel into off colored water. I switched to the bone diamond and the first cast was a 25" Trout. Another cast a 23" Trout. My buddy switched to the bone and he started catching Trout. The bite got slow and we ran over to Starvation and caught one trout there. We had eight trout over 23", two 18" Flounder and the few Reds That we caught were undersize. We went to the house and Mechelle and her friend headed home. I think she was staying in Jamaica Beach. She was wanting to learn Dana's and met us at the mouth of Pirates. [The mouth of Pirates I think is called Cocomo or something like that]

J.D.


----------

